# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour de Clémentine

## Clémentine21

Bonjour, mon ancien compte MissClemClemdu21 est inactif(je souhaite supprimer, mais impossible d'y accéder), j'ai donc crée un nouveau compte =) 

Moi c'est Clémentine, passionnée par les animaux depuis mon plus jeune age, je possède une petite Chienne et une petite Lapine, je pratique aussi l'équitation depuis l'age de 4 ans =) 

Je suis également bénévole a la SPA de mon village(Refuge de Jouvence a Messigny et Vantoux en Côte d'Or(21).

En dehors des animaux, j'aime bien la Natation et le ski =) 

Bisous a vous.

----------


## monloulou

Bonjour et (re)bienvenue
Pour contacter un modérateur il faut cliquer sur le petit triangle noir en bas à gauche, essayez également sur l’autre post archivé :
Garde d'Animaux à mon domicile(Uniquement en Côte d' Or dans le 21)

----------


## May-May

Bonjour,

Le compte MissClemClemdu21 a été supprimé  ::

----------

